
M.U.L.E. for MSX2 - sohkamyung
https://www.carpeludum.com/m-u-l-e-for-msx2/
======
audiometry
I loved playing c64 M.U.L.E. 4-player joystick setup.

I suppose revivals Of the game on modern platform would lose some of
original’s pleasure.

The auction UI was very clever.

~~~
panic
The original runs great on a Raspberry Pi using VICE. I recommend this
version:
[https://csdb.dk/release/?id=101455](https://csdb.dk/release/?id=101455) which
lets you play with 4 joysticks instead of having to share a keyboard.

~~~
audiometry
Oh man. I may need to build a M.U.L.E. station.

------
chronotis
To this day, I can say "doompa choompa doompa choompa doompa choompa choompa
choompa" and my brothers and father will know exactly what I'm talking about.

------
Thaxll
M.U.L.E is actually the first game EA published ( 1983 )

